# PayPal für Dummies - wie funktioniert das nun?!



## Shinar (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

In Zeiten von günstigen Steam Angeboten möchte ich mir gerne ein Paypal-Konto zulegen, da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze. Ich hab mich schon auf der Homepage umgesehen, aber verstehe nicht, wie genau das System funktioniert.

Kann mir jemand ganz einfach erklären, wie das funktionert? Muss ich zur Bank gehen und auf ein Konto Geld einzahlen? Wie lange dauert es, bis das Geld auf PayPal verfügbar ist? Für eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung wäre ich dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruss
Shinar


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Juli 2010)

Du hast ein Paypal Konto.
Gehst zu Steam - sagst "hier das will ich kaufen" - sie leiten dich auf paypal weiter.
Dort loggst du dich ein, bestätigst die Zahlung und BING. Fertig innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten.
Den Betrag bucht Paypal automatisch von deinem Konto ab.


----------



## Shinar (1. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du hast ein Paypal Konto.
> Gehst zu Steam - sagst "hier das will ich kaufen" - sie leiten dich auf paypal weiter.
> Dort loggst du dich ein, bestätigst die Zahlung und BING. Fertig innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten.
> Den Betrag bucht Paypal automatisch von deinem Konto ab.



So weit bin ich noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab noch kein Geld auf meinem PayPal-Konto. Muss ich zur Bank gehen und das einzahlen oder meine Bankverbindung angeben?


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Juli 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> So weit bin ich noch gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da musst du kein Geld einzahlen.

Du meldest ein Konto an, das Paypal dann bestätigt haben will. Dazu überweisen sie dir 3 kleine CentBeträge auf dein Girokonto.
Diese musst du dann bei Paypal angeben, damit sie wissen, dass das dein Konto ist.

Sobald das geschehen ist, kannst du per Paypal bezahlen. Das Paypal-Konto ist sozusagen nur eine Übergangsstation.
Sie bezahlen Artikel im Voraus für dich und buchen den Betrag dann von deinem Konto ab.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

PayPal ist geil, würde ich sofort jedem uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Zahlungen in Fremdwährung waren noch nie so schnell und einfach und lästige Bankgebühren fallen dann auch nicht an.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juli 2010)

Man kann jederzeit Geld vom Girokonto auf das Paypal Konto überweisen (was meist 4 Tage dauert ca.) aber bequemer ist es, einfach mit Paypal zu bezahlen, auch wenn kein Geld auf dem Paypal Konto ist. In dem Falle holt sich Paypal die Summe einfach selbst von deinem Konto und du brauchst nichts zu machen. Falls du aber über Paypal Geld von jemandem bekommst (eBay o.Ä.) musst du es von deinem Paypal Konto auf dein Girokonto überweisen lassen, das geht schnell und einfach in deinem Paypal Account.


So, genug von Paypal^^


----------

